# Best Monogrammed Horse Halters??



## dressageandwesterngal (Dec 17, 2011)

Hey I'm looking to get my horse a new halter (Chestnut QH) and I'm wondering what the best site would be to get a custom monogrammed GOOD QUAlITY halter plus matching braided lead??

The couple I've looked at that I've liked so far are valleyvet.com and monogrammedhorsehalters.com

I'm also looking for color suggestions. I want to use black and blues, but can't figure out if the base color should be black, royal, or navy.

Thoughts??? Suggestions???


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

i got mine at monogramed horse halters at an expo 2 years ago and love mine i use them for shows and pro pictures. i think they look good, i got a hunter rgeen with royal blue also a oarnge and royal blue, i also got the matching leads.


----------



## DejaVu (Jul 6, 2011)

Big D Custom Overlay Halter - Halters from SmartPak Equine

I saw a friend the other day with black and white (black with white overlay. Black text on the white), and it looked so classy and amazing. Her horse was a really dark bay though, so it really popped on him. I'm not positive how it would look on a chestnut...


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

Uniquely Equine - Your source for personalized horse gifts, monogrammed halters, custom horse gifts, gifts for horse lovers

LOVE this site. I ordered a halter for my horse, and my coach's two horses last year. They looked amazing and were nice thick quality! Unfortunately mine and one of my coach's broke when the quick release on the cross ties didn't release  I'm hoping to get another one this year though with some Christmas money!









Kinda bad picture but that's the halter I got.


----------

